# CM Storm Enforcer



## mlee49 (Jun 4, 2011)

Cooler Master is one of the most recognizable gaming case manufacturers out there. Growing their mid tower lineup, the Storm series has a new entry, the Enforcer. We'll see if this cost conscious gaming case can hold up to the pressure or falls short of its objective.

*Show full review*


----------



## arnoo1 (Jul 18, 2011)

nice review,
but never heard of cable management?

xd it's messy


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 18, 2011)

Ive seen that layout before, its either the CM690II advanced or one of the HAFs. To lazy to look up pics


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 18, 2011)

Is it just me or is CM's cases getting uglier?


----------



## DeerSteak (Jul 19, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Ive seen that layout before, its either the CM690II advanced or one of the HAFs. To lazy to look up pics



Not the 690 II Advanced, for sure, as that's the case I own.  The 3.5" drive bays are in one contiguous rack, and 2.5" drives are installed on plastic adapters into the 3.5" bays.

One thing I noticed just looking at the pictures in the review, it appears that installing 2.5" drives on their own little platform would make it a pain in the rear to re-install next to the PSU.  It appears that the PSU cables would come out of the unit right into that bracket.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah it would take a very short psu to keep the 2.5" bay. Even the 100% modular psu I used still had quite a mess of cables.

Edit, almost 100% modular.


----------



## Vincy Boy (Jul 19, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Ive seen that layout before, its either the CM690II advanced or one of the HAFs. To lazy to look up pics



It is the HAF 912 with a different front fascia.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 19, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Ive seen that layout before, its either the CM690II advanced or one of the HAFs. To lazy to look up pics



It's the HAF X 912 but the inside is black and with a different front.


----------



## Vancha (Jul 19, 2011)

Pestilence said:


> Is it just me or is CM's cases getting uglier?


They're still doing better than Thermaltake in that regard, but yeah, I think CM's designers are certainly suffering from a bug that crops up every so often (the Cosmos II could be so nice, and yet they ruin it with the way they did the front ports, for example).


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 19, 2011)

the side window is fine but the front panel is aint attracting or its just in my thought?


----------



## damric (Jul 19, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Ive seen that layout before, its either the CM690II advanced or one of the HAFs. To lazy to look up pics



It's the exact same insides as the HAF 912 (good design too). It's practically the same case with different removable front and side panels. 

The right side panel looks like it should have a bit more room than the HAF 912's side panel (which just barely has enough room to route the thicker cables).

Good to see that they included at least one 200mm fan, although I'd rather the all black, no LED version of the fan.

This looks like another great case for airflow, and plenty enough room for multiple big graphics cards (removable HDD trays on bottom front like my 912). The only thing I don't like is the clear window. I'd rather have all black metal with mesh for a fan, or at least a dark tinted window.


----------



## Jonap_1st (Jul 19, 2011)

put aside usb 3.0 and sub $100 price, it looks..., pretty messed up. 
hope they will fix this "cable management" problem on their next future product..


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah, it's nearly impossible to cable manage anything in my 912.


----------



## Riotpump (Jul 20, 2011)

Solid review, definitely made me appreciate the cable management accessible panel on my HAF 922.


----------



## HXL492 (Jul 20, 2011)

It seems that the front fan can be replaced with 2x 120mm fans. Is this correct?


----------

